# Any other dielectric grease vs Nyogel 760G - ?



## PeteBroccolo (Oct 28, 2008)

Anybody use Wurth 8935811 instead of Nyogel 760G for thread lubrication? I can not find a local supplier of 760G but my Ford dealer stocks 85 g tubes of 8935811 for about $23.00 Canadian (before tax) and wondering if it would be suitable, given its advertising on http://www.eurosportacc.com/wurth_fluids_lubricants_gasket_sealant_grease_cleaner.htm

Wurth Dielectric Grease - 3oz

Use on all electrical connections to keep them from corroding. Non-conductive, non-flammable; designed to withstand high temps. 

High Thermal conductivity 
High heat transfer 
Withstands temperatures up to 400°F 
Contains no petroleum distillates 
Can be used on rubber o-rings, seals, spark plug boots, plastic gears, etc 
Heavy consistancy 
Protects electrical components 
Water repellent 
Low toxicity


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought an 85 g tube of Permatex 22064 (or 22058) dielectric silicone grease from a local auto parts jobber - under $10 Canadian, with taxes, and easy to find.


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 22, 2008)

Canadian Tire carries Permatex 22064 - $7.99 for an 85g tube.


----------



## TJx (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been using CRC Di-Electric grease with good results. I paid about $7 US for a 3.3 oz can. It looks like they do business in Canada.

http://64.233.169.132/search?q=cach...c+di-electric+grease&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us


----------



## BillBond (Nov 23, 2008)

Lighthound.com has two different types of Nyogel in stock.


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 23, 2008)

BillBond said:


> Lighthound.com has two different types of Nyogel in stock.


Add $5 shipping to Canada and an extra 30% to compensate for the US-CDN exchange rate, and you end up with a $20 tube of thread lube.

Not a knock against Lighthound...it's just the current economic environment and what we folks north of the 49th have to consider when looking for items not easily obtained up here.


----------



## NigelBond (Nov 24, 2008)

I use dielectric grease by permatex that i got at canadian tire. Came in a tiny little 3g blister pack. Its very thick, probably too thick but i use it anyway. 
I have always wondered if dielectric grease creates conductivity problems. We put it on threads that usually need to conduct electricty but dielectric grease is ment to insulate. Maybe there is some kind of electrically conductive product.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 24, 2008)

I guess there are about 100 CPF threads by now on the best grease for lignts. I am not sure we another one. I would do a search. I am not sure greases need to be conductive. Certainly Nyogel isn't. Frankly, I hate the way Nyogel turns black in the threads. This happens very quickly and is not due to any abrasiveness in the product. There just some component in this stuff that turns black. The best thread lubricant I have found is the Radio Shack PTE Oiler. Its inexpensive, meant specifically for O rings as well as other things, and it doesn't turn colors. The best thing about it, is it is very thin and adheres well. It works best on tight O-rings where thicker silicone just makes the O rings more difficult to operate.


----------



## loanshark (Nov 24, 2008)

BabyDoc, could you post the part# on that radio shack o-ring lube? I asked for some and the guy said no-gots. I told him Radio shack sells it so he went and stared at the computer for a minute and said he didn't find it...


----------



## hxsilva (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the Radio Shack stuff is *Super Lube* and Academy has the little oiler I think it is under $3.00 . They (Super Lube and Radio Shack) also make a grease which also works very well, I have used in my Fenix P2D for over a year with no problem.

P.S. Here is the link for the oiler at Radio Shack I am certain that Super Lube makes them. I have the Radio Shack Grease and the tube is exactly like the super lube one (except it is a White tube, of course).


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 24, 2008)

loanshark said:


> BabyDoc, could you post the part# on that radio shack o-ring lube? I asked for some and the guy said no-gots. I told him Radio shack sells it so he went and stared at the computer for a minute and said he didn't find it...


 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102643


This stuff is NOT the same as Super Lube. This lubricant contains teflon (polytetrafluoroethylene) and synthetic hydrocarbons.


----------



## mdocod (Nov 24, 2008)

On the subject of lubrication... Sorry this is sort of a hijack, but I'm not sure if this has been discussed. 

I was thinking about when it's time to clean everything up and re-lube, what to use to quickly and easily clean the old gunk out of the threads. I was thinking about quick-dry electronics cleaner, in the pressurized can, found in automotive parts stores. Any reason this wouldn't be a good idea? I'm thinking it would be safe for use on the switches and everything... My only concern is that the evaporative cooling could cause condensation after it has dried up... Any thoughts?

Eric


----------



## NigelBond (Nov 24, 2008)

I use 99% Isopropanol from the pharmacy. Works well and evaporates fast leaving no residue. People have been using it to clean off cpus for years with no problems.


----------



## hxsilva (Nov 24, 2008)

If you look at the MSDS sheet on Radio Shack's website it says the manufacturer is Synco Chemical Corporation. Synco makes Super Lube, it also contains teflon and other synthetic hydrocarbons.

Radio Shack MSDS

Super Lube MSDS


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 24, 2008)

NigelBond said:


> I have always wondered if dielectric grease creates conductivity problems. We put it on threads that usually need to conduct electricty but dielectric grease is ment to insulate. Maybe there is some kind of electrically conductive product.



Not a problem on contacting surfaces, the grease is displaced by pressure to create a connection.

I've always used permatex dielectrical grease on my lights and so far so good.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have heard krytox works very well, they use it at my work, but it is about $200 per tube . Have any of you guys used it?


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone find that Permatex makes twist tailcaps more difficult to turn?

After working on my Gerber Infinity Ultra, I accidently wiped off a lot of the original lube.
I cleaned the threads, etc. and put some Permatex on the threads and o-rings. 
I now find it more difficult to twist the tailcap than before.

I'm guessing it's because the Permatex is quite thick, even when applied sparingly.


----------



## scottm (Dec 5, 2008)

Silicone O-ring lube causes O-rings to swell slightly, that's advertised as a benefit. I've used it on O-rings for many years, on O-rings sometimes many feet long, even made my own O-rings. You should only put enough silicone on to make the O-ring shiny.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 6, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Not a problem on contacting surfaces, the grease is displaced by pressure to create a connection.
> 
> I've always used permatex dielectrical grease on my lights and so far so good.


jzmtl is right,no matter how much lube you put on there will be metal-on-metal contact.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 7, 2008)

Please continue here.


----------

